# Throwing left flyers



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

I usually shoot instinctively, and I bolted on my bowsight for a form check. Big problems. I was throwing left flyers every second or third shot. At 20 yards they'd land in the 3 ring. It's not string alignment, torquing the grip, or a bad shaft. What else should I be looking for? I shot ~30 points under normal on a NAA 300 round.

EDIT: I shoot recurve/fingers with an elevated rest. Bareshaft tuned at 10-15-20 yards.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

A flyer with fingers usually means a bad release. Your hands should follow the side of your face and end up on the draw shoulder. If it ends up anywhere else.....that's a no no.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sub is 100% right:thumbs_up


----------

